# Diagramas para amplificadores RF (88-108MHz)



## tiago (Feb 26, 2011)

Voy a postear un compendio de esquemas para la construcción de amplificadores RF de la banda 88 - 108. Creo que a mucha gente le va a venir muy bien.

Yo he sacado mucho provecho de estos esquemas.

Saludos.


----------

